# from the heart of Minnesota



## my-baby-shah (Oct 31, 2006)

Good Morning Jill. 

Welcome to the site. Your painting's are beautiful and you are very talented! 

Why not join my club in the off-topic section? xxx


----------



## Katherine (Oct 26, 2006)

Hiya Jill and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome, Jill


----------



## jill (Oct 31, 2006)

oh cool, thanks for the replies! I have been to quite a few horse forums where there is very little talk about anything, so all the action is great to see.


----------



## jill (Oct 31, 2006)

Note to self: next time put the link to 
http://public.fotki.com/jillj/
it's where the horses are at.
Hi, I'm jill, my horse is Corra Rae Hancock daughter of Tuff Rock Hancock and Conchos Painted Lady, Also we have here at Cedar Hill Farm: Red Sky Valentine, Windy Sky Hancock, Red Valentine Hancock, Angeline & Sonny. Tuff Rock Hancock is our beautiful a gentle stud who has a great track record of wonderful quarterhorse offspring. I do artwork of horses and you can see some of our horses at the links with my signature[/quote]


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi jill!


----------



## rohan99 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Horses*

Well accordingly horses are one of the best and fastest animals of all time and as well as friendly animals and are very hard to care for it.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Rohan

http://www.treatmentcenters.org/minnesota


----------

